# benny?



## Haladar (1. Dezember 2007)

moin leuts!
ich schaue  mir ja grundsätzlich jede buffedshow und jedenbuffedcast an und heut die folge hat mich an früher erinnert(es gab schonmal ne wunschzettel folge).
aber da ist mir ein aufgefallen: was wurde/ist eigentlich aus benny geworden? (Krischtalle)ich vermissse ihn!

mfg

Drakthul


----------



## X0RDAN (1. Dezember 2007)

Den Dan vermiss ich auch!


----------



## naked92 (1. Dezember 2007)

Haladar schrieb:


> moin leuts!
> ich schaue  mir ja grundsätzlich jede buffedshow und jedenbuffedcast an und heut die folge hat mich an früher erinnert(es gab schonmal ne wunschzettel folge).
> aber da ist mir ein aufgefallen: was wurde/ist eigentlich aus benny geworden? (Krischtalle)ich vermissse ihn!
> 
> ...




Jo, jetzt wo du es sagst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wurde der auch an der Autobahn ausgesetzt ?^^

mfg


----------



## Thyphon (1. Dezember 2007)

das mit der autobahn halt ich für autentisch^^
schämt euch.. xDD


----------



## Haladar (2. Dezember 2007)

buffed.de? sacht mal was dazu -.-


----------



## ZAM (2. Dezember 2007)

Haladar schrieb:


> buffed.de? sacht mal was dazu -.-



Benni ist doch erst in buffedShow 61 aufgetreten - Warhammer-Stuff, Dan in ein paar bzw. mehreren Shows davor mit Hellgate-Takes.


----------



## B3N (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin da und mir geht es gut, danke der Nachfrage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß, im Moment ist es etwas mau mit meiner Person bezüglich der buffedshow und des Casts, aber ich gelobe Besserung. Bin im Moment mehr mit der Programmierung der Webseite beschäftigt.

Schöne Grüße,
Benni


----------

